# Recommend an external filter + heater



## oldwhitewood (31 Jul 2008)

What would you guys recommend for my tank, are there any filters out there currently with built in heaters which I could use on my 60cm tank. At the moment I use an Ehiem Ecco 2234 I think, it does not seem powerful enough at all.


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Jul 2008)

I dont know of any with built in heaters, have you tried cleaning your pipes? This can help a lot, especially if they havent been done for a while.


----------



## AndyTaylor (31 Jul 2008)

I'm very happy with my 2026, but the flow might be a bit much in a 60cm. This one might be better:

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... -2324-.asp

or you could always run an in-line Hydor heater?


----------



## oldwhitewood (31 Jul 2008)

Oh aye the pipes are clean! 

I am running a hydor heater at the moment, this is the problem, it is really big and doesn't fit in my tank cab that well, so for more length of hose I have to start looping it round and stuff, i think that is where the flow issue is coming from. 

i might have a look at the 2322 but am worried about the heater being overkill for such a small tank.


----------



## PM (31 Jul 2008)

Hi again Neil!

I have the 2322 thermo on my tank (60x30x31) so it's basically the same as yours but 5CM shorter.  Don't worry about the heater, it only works when it needs to and my tank temp as very steady indeed.  I am considering getting a tank the same size as yours, and my worry might be that my filter may not be sufficient.  (But TBH it will probably be fine).

However, the flow in my tank is great and it is quite powerful, I plan to take some video and some pics in the next few days to document all this and more so watch this space!!  

Paul


----------



## Ed Seeley (31 Jul 2008)

I think different Ehiem models have slightly different set ups with the heater section, but I wouldn't have another 2128 with the built in heater.  The extra cables and the probe in the tank are a PITA.


----------



## PM (31 Jul 2008)

The 2322 doesn't have a 'probe' everything is encased within the filter box itself!

Fantastic filter on all accounts, as well as the 2324.


----------



## George Farmer (31 Jul 2008)

I run a Fluval 405 (max. 1300lph) in the same size tank as you, Neil, with a Hydor ETH 200.  Both work great.

Eheim 2028 would be good too.  Just bear in mind filter dimensions.  Fluval 405 fits nicely. 

Aiming for 10-20x turnover is ideal IME.  With an inline heater, the rated flow will drop a little.


----------



## Themuleous (31 Jul 2008)

Just hooked up my eheim 2222 to my 60cm and the flow is amazing.  The filter is immediately under the tank which probably helps, but I really wasn't expecting such a high flow rate.  Nice quite, easy to use filter too, only con is it doesn't have a primer button.

Sam


----------



## oldwhitewood (31 Jul 2008)

So hang on, you guys are saying 2322 thermo should be OK for my tank. This is of course 60x30x36?? right??


----------



## PM (1 Aug 2008)

Well that question shut every one up !!

I think it will be fine, but if you want LOADS of flow then go for the 2324.

I did this vid so you can see the flow from my lilly pipe.  Towards the end of the vid i was trying to show that the filter is not far away from the tank - I have a shelf in my cabinet, and the tubing is only as long as it needs to be, increasing flow.

See what you think:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xyChoFtxCmc

(And yes I have green water and a noisy solenoid ATM)


----------



## George Farmer (2 Aug 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> So hang on, you guys are saying 2322 thermo should be OK for my tank. This is of course 60x30x36?? right??



Not enough flow for my liking, personally...


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Aug 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> oldwhitewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I concur. Notoriously weak. Optimistically rated at 500 LPH whereas your tank should get something closer to 700 LPH throughput rating. Follow the 10X rule and you can't go wrong. If I know George he'd probably suggest 1400 LPH for this tank. I'd get the next size up thermofilter but such high prices are likely to cause nosebleeds.  

Cheers,


----------



## swackett (4 Aug 2008)

I have a 2324 (rated at 700lph) on my 70 Litre tank and the flow is great, the problem I found when investigating the 2322 is that;
A. You need to buy media with it which then makes it the same price as the 2322 (the 2324 comes with media).
B. The actual media content/capacity is very small.
C. The flow rate for my tank was not enough.


----------

